# Phabricator and beyond



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 24, 2021)

General discussion.


Is it possible to refer to a line within a review *without* using Phabricator itself to comment upon the line?

Here, for example:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 24, 2021)

I began this in the _Off-Topic_ area only because there's no suitable category.

Please offer answers that will be useful.


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 24, 2021)

View Options, Veiw standalone is a start

(Note: I only looked because of this thread, I know no more...)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 24, 2021)

ClearURLs 1.21.0 versus Phabricator · Issue #153 · ClearURLs/Addon
					

Logged: https://reviews.freebsd.org/differential/changeset/?ref=963765 https://reviews.freebsd.org/differential/changeset/ ([/?#]|(&|&))+((?:%3F)?ref_?=[^&]*) 24/10/2021, 08:53:34 Repro...




					github.com
				






tux2bsd said:


> View Options, Veiw standalone is a start



Thank you.

<https://reviews.freebsd.org/differential/changeset/?ref=963765> has no visible anchors.

Extensions such as Display #Anchors can help to plug the gap in functionality, for example:




– so I can get <https://reviews.freebsd.org/differential/changeset/?ref=963765#C963765NL58>

The corresponding URL within the review – not easily discoverable – is:

<https://reviews.freebsd.org/D31926#C963765NL58>

Unfortunately, Phabricator neither scrolls to the file, nor shows the line. Instead, it seems necessary to:

manually find the file within the page
click _Load File_
sometimes, also go to the address bar i.e. Control-L
key Return or Enter for Phabricator to scroll to the line without reloading the page
the drop-down header of Phabricator makes the line invisible
scroll up to reveal what was hidden by the header.
Line 58 (and much of line 59) hidden by the header, with Firefox 93 in safe mode:


----------

